# [Solved] cifs mount - copy hangs

## lyallp

I have a file share mounted from my FritzBox, /mnt/fritz.box

I use 'cp -vur . /mnt/fritz.box/media' to update my media on the share.

Lately, the copy has been hanging upon completion.

So badly, that it refuses to go away and won't let the machine even reboot.

I have to use SYSReq to cause a reboot (REISUB).

If I log into a console as root and do a 'sync', that also hangs.

I am using Gentoo-sources  3.1.6

The fritz.box is not reporting any errors from it's end.

I have taken the USB drive that is plugged into the Frtiz.box (latest firmware release) and performed a full scan on it, there are no bad blocks. 

Any suggestions on what may be going wrong?

/etc/fstab entry :-

```
//fritz.box/WDCWD20-EARS-00MVWB0-01   /mnt/fritz.box   cifs    defaults,user=anonymous%password,rw,file_mode=0770,dir_mode=0770,iocharset=iso8859-1,auto,gid=smb,noserverino         0 0

```

I used SYSReq to generate process stack traces, and these are the ones I think are relevant

```
Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489] cp              D 000000010005add0  4000  9385      1 0x00000004

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489]  ffff88018eb67cc8 0000000000000086 ffff88018eb67c18 ffff880100000000

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489]  0000000000011640 0000000000011640 0000000000011640 ffff8801e1e33b00

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489]  0000000000011640 ffff88018eb67fd8 0000000000011640 0000000000011640

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489] Call Trace:

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489]  [<ffffffff8109ff41>] ? lock_page+0x2a/0x2a

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489]  [<ffffffff814a8db0>] schedule+0x55/0x57

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489]  [<ffffffff814a8e10>] io_schedule+0x5e/0x79

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489]  [<ffffffff8109ff4a>] sleep_on_page+0x9/0xd

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489]  [<ffffffff814a9260>] __wait_on_bit+0x43/0x76

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489]  [<ffffffff810a010a>] wait_on_page_bit+0x6d/0x74

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489]  [<ffffffff8104f017>] ? autoremove_wake_function+0x34/0x34

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489]  [<ffffffff810a0127>] wait_on_page_writeback+0x16/0x18

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489]  [<ffffffff810a067f>] filemap_fdatawait_range+0x85/0x159

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489]  [<ffffffff810a076f>] filemap_fdatawait+0x1c/0x1e

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489]  [<ffffffff810a14d6>] filemap_write_and_wait+0x27/0x33

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489]  [<ffffffff811569c3>] cifs_flush+0x2a/0x5e

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489]  [<ffffffff810dc543>] filp_close+0x44/0x76

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489]  [<ffffffff810dc604>] sys_close+0x8f/0xce

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489]  [<ffffffff814affbb>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489] sync            D 000000010016cbf5  5656 25315  25242 0x00000000

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489]  ffff8801e8fe5c38 0000000000000086 ffff8801e8fe5c48 ffffffff814a8b3f

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489]  0000000000011640 0000000000011640 0000000000011640 ffff880177280000

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489]  0000000000011640 ffff8801e8fe5fd8 0000000000011640 0000000000011640

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489] Call Trace:

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489]  [<ffffffff814a8b3f>] ? __schedule+0x6d1/0x6eb

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489]  [<ffffffff81056444>] ? ktime_get_ts+0x80/0x89

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489]  [<ffffffff8109ff41>] ? lock_page+0x2a/0x2a

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489]  [<ffffffff814a8db0>] schedule+0x55/0x57

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489]  [<ffffffff814a8e10>] io_schedule+0x5e/0x79

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489]  [<ffffffff8109ff4a>] sleep_on_page+0x9/0xd

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489]  [<ffffffff814a9260>] __wait_on_bit+0x43/0x76

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489]  [<ffffffff810a010a>] wait_on_page_bit+0x6d/0x74

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489]  [<ffffffff8104f017>] ? autoremove_wake_function+0x34/0x34

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489]  [<ffffffff810a0127>] wait_on_page_writeback+0x16/0x18

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489]  [<ffffffff810a067f>] filemap_fdatawait_range+0x85/0x159

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489]  [<ffffffff810a076f>] filemap_fdatawait+0x1c/0x1e

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489]  [<ffffffff810fcd42>] sync_inodes_sb+0x129/0x177

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489]  [<ffffffff810ffe5a>] ? __sync_filesystem+0x75/0x75

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489]  [<ffffffff810ffe27>] __sync_filesystem+0x42/0x75

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489]  [<ffffffff810ffe6b>] sync_one_sb+0x11/0x13

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489]  [<ffffffff810e05f3>] iterate_supers+0x67/0xb7

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489]  [<ffffffff810ffdaf>] sync_filesystems+0x1b/0x1d

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489]  [<ffffffff810ffed4>] sys_sync+0x1c/0x2e

Jan  9 11:24:47 localhost kernel: [ 1821.956489]  [<ffffffff814affbb>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b
```

My kernel config is as follow :-

```

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_AMD_NB=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_ARCH_CLOCKSOURCE_DATA=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_ARCH_DMA_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAVE_NMI_SAFE_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HWEIGHT_CFLAGS="-fcall-saved-rdi -fcall-saved-rsi -fcall-saved-rdx -fcall-saved-rcx -fcall-saved-r8 -fcall-saved-r9 -fcall-saved-r10 -fcall-saved-r11"

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PROC_KCORE_TEXT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATL1E=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_WATCH=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_AVERAGE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_BCMA_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_BINARY_PRINTF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP_MIN_COUNT=8

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=16384

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_BRANCH_PROFILE_NONE=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_CHECK_SIGNATURE=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_CIFS=y

CONFIG_CLKBLD_I8253=y

CONFIG_CLKEVT_I8253=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_CMPXCHG_DOUBLE=y

CONFIG_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_COMPACTION=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_NETLINK_MESSAGES=y

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_CONTEXT_SWITCH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS=y

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

CONFIG_CPU_RMAP=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP=y

CONFIG_CRC16=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=y

CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF=y

CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER_DISABLE_TESTS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCOMP2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WORKQUEUE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BOOT_PARAMS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_NX_TEST=m

CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_GZIP=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_LZMA=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_LZO=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_XZ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_HOSTNAME="(none)"

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MESSAGE_LOGLEVEL=4

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY=""

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_DAC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

CONFIG_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

CONFIG_DMADEVICES=y

CONFIG_DMAR=y

CONFIG_DMAR_FLOPPY_WA=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_DMIID=y

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=y

CONFIG_DM_UEVENT=y

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_E100=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK_DBGP=y

CONFIG_EDAC=y

CONFIG_EDAC_DECODE_MCE=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_EVENT_POWER_TRACING_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_EVENT_TRACING=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=m

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=m

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS=m

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=2048

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=m

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_SHOW=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_JUMP_LABEL=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KMEMCHECK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_BPF_JIT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_C_RECORDMCOUNT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_FP_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_INTEL_TXT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_WORK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_XZ=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MIXED_BREAKPOINTS_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS_NMI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SPARSE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SYSCALL_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_TEXT_POKE_SMP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=y

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

CONFIG_HID_KYE=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

CONFIG_HID_NTRIG=y

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=y

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=y

CONFIG_HID_SONY=y

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=y

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_I801=y

CONFIG_I7300_IDLE=y

CONFIG_I7300_IDLE_IOAT_CHANNEL=y

CONFIG_I8253_LOCK=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0xdead000000000000

CONFIG_INET6_AH=y

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_COMPRESSION_NONE=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_ROOT_GID=0

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_ROOT_UID=0

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="/usr/share/v86d/initramfs"

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET=y

CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN=y

CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y

CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_API=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

CONFIG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IRQ_FORCED_THREADING=y

CONFIG_IRQ_WORK=y

CONFIG_IR_JVC_DECODER=m

CONFIG_IR_LIRC_CODEC=m

CONFIG_IR_MCE_KBD_DECODER=m

CONFIG_IR_NEC_DECODER=m

CONFIG_IR_RC5_DECODER=m

CONFIG_IR_RC5_SZ_DECODER=m

CONFIG_IR_RC6_DECODER=m

CONFIG_IR_SONY_DECODER=m

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JBD2=m

CONFIG_JBD=m

CONFIG_JFS_FS=m

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_KPROBE_EVENT=y

CONFIG_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_LIRC=m

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_LZO_DECOMPRESS=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_AUTODETECT=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_SUPPORT=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MC44S803=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT20XX=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_SIMPLE=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA18271=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA827X=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA8290=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA9887=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5761=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5767=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC2028=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC4000=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC5000=m

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

CONFIG_MISC_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_MMC=m

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK_MINORS=8

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MUTEX_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_SG_DMA_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_NET_NS=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

CONFIG_NLATTR=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_NODES_SPAN_OTHER_NODES=y

CONFIG_NOP_TRACER=y

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING=y

CONFIG_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf64-x86-64"

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_PANTHERLORD_FF=y

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_SCH=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_PCI_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_PCI_LABEL=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_PCI_STUB=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_PID_NS=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_PID_CPUSET=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_VMCORE=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT=y

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_QUOTA_TREE=y

CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS=y

CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_TIMEOUT=60

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=64

CONFIG_RC_CORE=m

CONFIG_RC_MAP=m

CONFIG_RD_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y

CONFIG_RD_LZMA=y

CONFIG_RD_LZO=y

CONFIG_RD_XZ=y

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

CONFIG_RESOURCE_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RFS_ACCEL=y

CONFIG_RING_BUFFER=y

CONFIG_RPS=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS=y

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=32

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_SLUB=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=y

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1_SEQ=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_ENABLE_REALTEK_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=64

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE_PRECLAIM=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_ALLOC_MEM_MAP_TOGETHER=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_SQUASHFS=m

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_FRAGMENT_CACHE_SIZE=3

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_ZLIB=y

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG=y

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_TRACING=y

CONFIG_TRACING_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE=y

CONFIG_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE_ALWAYS=y

CONFIG_TREE_RCU=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_GL860=m

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA=m

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_BENQ=m

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_CONEX=m

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_CPIA1=m

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_ETOMS=m

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_FINEPIX=m

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_JEILINJ=m

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_KONICA=m

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_MARS=m

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_MR97310A=m

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_NW80X=m

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_OV519=m

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_OV534=m

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_OV534_9=m

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_PAC207=m

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_PAC7302=m

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_PAC7311=m

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SN9C2028=m

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SN9C20X=m

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SONIXB=m

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SONIXJ=m

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA1528=m

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA500=m

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA501=m

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA505=m

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA506=m

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA508=m

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA561=m

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SQ905=m

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SQ905C=m

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SQ930X=m

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_STK014=m

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_STV0680=m

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SUNPLUS=m

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_T613=m

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_TV8532=m

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_VC032X=m

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_VICAM=m

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_XIRLINK_CIT=m

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_ZC3XX=m

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

CONFIG_USB_M5602=m

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_STV06XX=m

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS=m

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USER_NS=y

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_USE_PERCPU_NUMA_NODE_ID=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=128

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR_I2C=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_COMMON=m

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_BOOTPARAM_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_CHECK=y

CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_P6_NOP=y

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS=y

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW=64

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

CONFIG_XPS=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_ARM=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_ARMTHUMB=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_BCJ=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_IA64=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_POWERPC=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_SPARC=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_X86=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

```

----------

## Hu

Why are you using cp instead of rsync?  You may be generating considerably more work than necessary.

How long have you waited for it to finish?  This behavior seems normal if the remote end is slow to commit all the changes.

----------

## HeissFuss

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE=y
> 
> CONFIG_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE_ALWAYS=y 
> ...

 

I had pretty much the same problem when I had transparent hugepages enabled. My nightly backup to a cifs share would still be running in the morning, and the mount would be unresponsive.  Apparently you can get around it by setting madvise, or disabling hugepage defrag.

LWN on the issue

----------

## lyallp

I have the following in my /etc/init.d/local (/etc/local.d) startup

```
#!/bin/bash

echo never > /sys/kernel/mm/transparent_hugepage/enabled

logger "$0:Transparent Huge Page Support Disabled."

```

I put this in because I found the cp -vur to a USB disk (backing up my local media) was slurping ALL memory, to such an extent that my UI was taking minutes to respond to a single event.

I should note, that this copy I am doing now, I have been doing for months and it has only just started happening, since I upgraded to 3.1.6.

I suspect some form of regression. I will try rebooting to 3.0.6 and report back.

Edit: Booted 3.0.6 which has hugepage support built in, but with the same startup which disables it, performed the same form of copy, no hang. Looks like I am going to avoid 3.1.6.

Edit: Closer examination, I am going to try transparent hugepage using madvise, rather than always. See if that helps.

----------

## lyallp

I have re-built my kernel with madvise for Hugepage support, rather than always.

The copy seems to be working now.

I will also try re-enabling my hugepage support by disabling the start script I identified earlier, to see if I can have hugepage support for apps that request it, via madvise.

I will mark this as solved and report back on subsequent tests.

----------

